# uploading your sex video and receive comments does it excite you?



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am asking this question since the idea just makes me burn inside. How many of you have done it?....fu..ing with the H or W with or without faces.....? just curious.....


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm... not sure what you mean, Do... you.. have any examples? 
Just kidding. Like so many sexy idea's (3 way, swinging) the idea sounds like fun but maybe doesn't work out so well in the real world for most folks. At least thats what I seem to gather.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Whatever you do, make sure your wife is on board. Also, be aware that whatever you publish online is up for grabs, so don't be surprised if after signing up and paying for access to a porn site featuring amateur sex, you'll end up seeing yourself


----------

